# Compressed leaf "log" invention



## osagebow (Dec 18, 2012)

Seen threads on the subject before, I know. But I thought some of you you tinkerers out there might want to check out a history channel show on tomorrow. 10PM I think
Looks like these guys made a log splitter modified to compress leaves into a 8" metal tube for waste bio logs or whatever the term is.

At first blush, I can't see the gas/benefit analysis working out, though. 
Couldn't find the trailer, but caught it checking out the "Mankind" series, here's the show site:

http://www.history.com/shows/invention-usa/episodes/season-2#slide-7


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2012)

I saw that also, but question the real world application.  The lignens in bio don't start to flow until a much higher pressure than even a big tonnage splitter could produce.  That...and there ain't a leaf in my yard.  They get blown into the fields after the first wind hits them.


----------

